
Ikea's new furniture can charge your phone, no wires necessary - prateekj
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/1/8130119/ikea-wireless-power-consortium-qi-wireless-charging-furniture
======
wkearney99
Shame apple's dragged their feet on this for so long. Qi charging works
tremendously well on all of our phones and tablets. No more fumbling for
cables, worn out connectors or frayed wires.

